
Show HN: GrepMed – Image based medical reference for clinicians - geraldmd
https://www.grepmed.com/
======
geraldmd
Hi everyone, I'm Gerald, a physician and former software engineer. In an
effort to fight the problem of text information overload in medicine, we built
a free platform for clinicians to share clinical algorithms, checklists,
decision aids, guidelines and much more in the form of high yield
infographics. Traditional medical reference resources hit you with
overwhelming walls of text and we're aiming to be sort of like an
IG/pinterest/google image search but dedicated to the medical reference space.

We've curated the largest online libraries of searchable Point of Care
Ultrasound (POCUS) and physical exam clips for teaching bedside diagnostic
skills. We also have a growing collection of COVID-19 resources:
[https://www.grepmed.com/?q=COVID19](https://www.grepmed.com/?q=COVID19)

We've got a bit of traction (yesterday we crossed 700k image impressions/day),
but we'd love any feedback on our UI/features on how we can be more sticky
returning users.

Thanks and be safe!

